# Wars aktueller Stand?



## HalfCake (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community
Als War rausgekommen ist hab ich sofort damit angefangen, und einen Schwarzork erstellt, den ich bis lvl 24 gespielt habe!
Nur leider hab ich schnell den Spass am Spiel verloren, ich konnte mich später nicht mehr entscheiden welche Klasse ich spielen soll, die Spieleranzahl wurde immer geringer und ich hab nur schlechte Dinge über das Endcontent gehört... 

Meine Fragen an euch wäre nun...
Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?
Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?
Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?
Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

** Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?
So gut, dass ich nach ~3 Monaten erneutem spielen mein Abbo wieder gekündigt habe.

** Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?
Ja

** Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?
Ja

** Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?
Nein


----------



## Norjena (1. Mai 2009)

Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?

Gut

Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?

Ja, bei wirklich großen Schlachten Laggs zum Beispiel, wurde aber schon besser und es wird dran gearbeitet.

Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?

Je nach Server sind es sogar zu viele.

Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?

Man spielt aus Spaß, solange man den hat spielt man. "zu tun" gibt es aber dennoch einiges.


----------



## Teal (1. Mai 2009)

*Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?*
Tier 1-3 ist sehr gut und macht mehr Spaß denn je. Tier 4 krankt halt noch an Lags/Performanceprobleme sowie der AE-Lastigkeit.

*Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?*
Siehe T4. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?*
Da kann ich mich zumindest auf Erengrad nicht beschweren. Immer gut was los, nur im T1 kommt es ab und an zu längeren Wartezeiten im SZ oder wenig RvR. Aber das ist ja leider normal mit der Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?*
Das schon, aber siehe T4-Lagprobleme/AE-Lastigkeit. Das drückt den Spielspaß schon etwas. Ansonsten geht im T4 aber schon die Post ab, da sich dort inzwischen eben die meisten Spieler tummeln.


----------



## brudersicarius (1. Mai 2009)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Richtig gut, spiel zwar grad vielleicht einen monat (t1-t3) aber was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab gefällt mir sehr. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine nachteile gefunden.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Naja also ich find es werden irgendwie in jedem tier mehr, also ich find es sind jetzt nicht soo viele aber auch nicht soo wenig.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich bin noch nicht im T4 also kann ich dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (1. Mai 2009)

Zum Endcontent kann ich nicht viel bzw. garn ichts sagen... ich denke aber wenns schon Lags gibt wegen zuvieler Spieler sollte das einem zu denken geben (im positiven Sinne). Szenarien gehen bei mir schön oft auf und Kapiteleinfluss konnte ich bisher ohne probleme voll machen (spiele auf Drakenwald). 
Persöhnliche Meinung zum Spiel... genial für meinen Teil (bin auch Fan vom TT). Was mir auch gefällt das man eigentlich den ganzen Spielinhalt von Anfang an zur verfügung hat (Szenarien, Burgen und auch Instanzen sind früh verfügbar). Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Leute einfach etwas zu Anspruchsvoll momentan bzw. blasen jeden Fehler oder Nachteil zu sehr auf aber darum geht es hier nicht. Und was das Questen angeht finde ich das sehr viel angehnemer als zB. in WoW... die Aufgaben sind verschiedener bzw. erfordern meist auch eine Interaktion mit Gegenständen (simpel aber effektiv).
Joah was gibts noch zu sagen... ich finde man sollte einfach über die (noch) verbleibenden Fehler hinwegsehen da es doch bereits jetzt jede Menge Zeugs gibt was Fun macht (und sooo alt ist WAR nun auch wieder nicht).

(übrigens sry das ich jetzt nicht gezielt auf Frage für Frage geantwortet hab aber so finde ich kommt die Meinung einfach besser rüber)


----------



## brudersicarius (1. Mai 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> ... und auch Instanzen sind früh verfügbar ...



Echt wann kann man instanzen machen? (bin gobba)


----------



## Gortek (1. Mai 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> Echt wann kann man instanzen machen? (bin gobba)



Im T3 gibt es den Düsterberg, schau mal danach, ist sehr spassig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## brudersicarius (1. Mai 2009)

wo gibts des?


----------



## Adalfried (1. Mai 2009)

Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?

Garnicht, bin Fan vom TT und vermiss überhaupt den bezug zu allem.

Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?

Jap sehr viele.
Open RVR ist stinklangweilig. Man hat nur 1 Tür, dadurch laufen alle und dann hat man 1 Aufgang und da gehen alle hoch. Das war es schon und ne Hauptstadt raiden kommt ja erst dannach und ist am Ende eigentlich nur PQs und ähnliches machen.

Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?

Das find ich jetzt nicht zwingend, ist sogar gut so. Wenn es zu viele sind lagt es nur rum.

Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?

Endgame content war ich noch nicht. Aber find es jetzt nicht motivierend. Im Endgame wieder um FEstungen zu kämpfen und BOs, um dann einiges Tages ne Stadt zu sehen. Wo ich ne WOW Instanz hab. Find das jetzt nicht wirklich motivierend.


----------



## Mies (1. Mai 2009)

Lohnt sich der Düsterberg von den Drops her? bin lvl 27


----------



## HalfCake (1. Mai 2009)

Also erstmal danke für die Antworten, ich find das Spiel eigentlich auch genial, da ich auch früher das TT gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immoment spiele ich noch WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bin damit auch nicht mehr wirklich zufrieden...
Hat von euch irgendjemand Informationen was am Endcontent noch geändert wird...also das mit den Gruftkönigen hab ich schon gesehen und das man halt die Haupstädte einnehmen kann sind btw schon die anderen Haupstädte eingefügt worden?


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (1. Mai 2009)

Leider noch nicht...bzw. ... eigentlich war es richtig zu Begin nur 2 einzufügen da es sonnst zu gar keiner (Haupt)städte belagerung kommen würde (da es die Spieler sonnst auf 6 Städte verteilen würde das währe zum Anfang zu viel)


----------



## Cerboza (1. Mai 2009)

*Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?*

Ich habe wie du ebenfalls früh - kurz nach dem Headstart augehört, jetzt hab ich mit nem Kumpel angefangen und es ist einfach richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?*

Im Moment habe ich keine, da ich noch T2 bin.

*Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?*

Die Spieler sind auf jeden fall ausreichend, zumindest auf Carroburg. Einmal auf "L" also Spielersuche geklickt, schon haste ne Gruppe mit mindestens 10 Leuten für ORVR. Die Szenarien gehen ebenfalls im Tackt von 5-10 Minuten auf, gestern jedoch musste ich keine 2 Minuetn auf ein szenario warten und das den ganzen Tag über.

*Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?*

Kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## brudersicarius (1. Mai 2009)

Immoment spiele ich noch WoW aber bin damit auch nicht mehr wirklich zufrieden...

kann des sein das sich wow voll verschlechtert hat, ich höhre immer wieder dass wow so langweilig ist und dass es früher das beste war, jetzt nurnoch das größte


----------



## Cerboza (1. Mai 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> Immoment spiele ich noch WoW aber bin damit auch nicht mehr wirklich zufrieden...
> 
> kann des sein das sich wow voll verschlechtert hat, ich höhre immer wieder dass wow so langweilig ist und dass es früher das beste war, jetzt nurnoch das größte



Kann ich irgentwie bestätigen, ich finds nurnoch langweilig ..


----------



## HalfCake (1. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde mit BC hat es sich sehr verschlechtert jetzt mit WOTLK ist es schon wieder besser, aber es ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu zeitintensiv und man hat nicht wirklich die Chance irgendwas zu erreichen...und ich komm wenn ich ca. 2 Monate WoW am Stück spiele an den Punkt wo ich mich nur noch Frage warum ich es überhaupt zocke.

Naja wichtig wäre mir bei WAR, dass man immer wieder etwas neues bekommt, dass man erreichen möchte...


----------



## brudersicarius (1. Mai 2009)

also mein ziel ist es grad n reittier zu bekommen, danach kommt irgendwann erste instanz...
bis jetzt hat mir die motivation noch nie gefehlt. (ich habe noch nie nichts zu tun gehabt)


----------



## HalfCake (1. Mai 2009)

Gibt es im Endcontent eigtl Ausrüstungsgegenstände die sich vom Aussehen auch von T4 abheben oder ist das nur das gleiche mit anderen Stats?


----------



## Cerboza (1. Mai 2009)

HalfCake schrieb:


> Gibt es im Endcontent eigtl Ausrüstungsgegenstände die sich vom Aussehen auch von T4 abheben oder ist das nur das gleiche mit anderen Stats?



Und wenn nicht, gibts eben das schöne Einfärben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab leider keine Ahnung von T4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (1. Mai 2009)

WOW bietet aber mit Wotlk aber deutlich mehr Abwechslung als WAR, finde ich.
Ich zock auch kein WOW mehr, weil es mir halt kein Spaß mehr macht und ich nicht mehr so viel zeit hab. Aber Wintergrasp, BG, Heroic, Raid, Daily, Normalquesten und auch etliche coole Dailyquest und Berufe. Man kann viel machen bei WOW.
WARs berufen beruhen darauf PQs zu farmen und Mobs zu killen. RVR ist Spieler killen und PVE ist Mob killen. Das stört mich eigentlich sehr. Bei WAR gibt es kaum Abwechslung. Im T1 und T2 macht es spaß, aber es wird halt auch nicht großartig anders.


----------



## brudersicarius (1. Mai 2009)

naja die war quests bieten meiner meinung nach viiiiiel mehr abwechslung als wow, pqs gibts in wow garned und rvr ist viel mehr als nur spieler killen


----------



## Dithschy (1. Mai 2009)

ichbin gestern damit angefangen und finde es vom spielspaß und von den aufgaben viel besser als wow...um längen...


----------



## Ascían (1. Mai 2009)

HalfCake schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community
> Als War rausgekommen ist hab ich sofort damit angefangen, und einen Schwarzork erstellt, den ich bis lvl 24 gespielt habe!
> Nur leider hab ich schnell den Spass am Spiel verloren, ich konnte mich später nicht mehr entscheiden welche Klasse ich spielen soll, die Spieleranzahl wurde immer geringer und ich hab nur schlechte Dinge über das Endcontent gehört...
> 
> ...


----------



## Adalfried (1. Mai 2009)

Ich find die PQS zwar nett. Aber es beginnt immer gleich und am Ende sind es auch normale Quest, wie andere eben auch. 
Man spielt nur als Spieler immer und immer wieder. Setzt seine Rotationen oder Fähigkeiten ein oder bommt sich durch. 

Man killt nur Spieler, ich weiß nicht ob man was anderes im Open RVR macht? 
Man killt nur Mobs, etwas anderes macht man halt nicht.

Bei WOW killt man auch nur Mobs und Spieler. Aber es ist teilweise cool verpackt. Als Arthas rum laufen, mit Panzer fahren, mit Flieger fliegen. Vom Minenfeld zeug holen, Roben füttern, Piraten helfen etc. Es gibt etliche Dinge, die zwar auf Killen heraus laufen, aber einfach schöner verpackt sind. King of the Hill ist richtig witzig. Man ist mal was anders, nutzt andere Fähigkeiten.

Bei WAR ist man von T1-T4 Eisenbrecher, ist ja ganz nett. Aber man macht nie was anderes. Nur Spieler killen ist auf dauer langweilig und wenn man mal abstecher in die PVE Questecke macht .... killt man Mobs. Fragmente für die Tome Taktiken sind teilweise nur übers Killen zu erreichen.


----------



## Dagon1 (1. Mai 2009)

HalfCake schrieb:


> Gibt es im Endcontent eigtl Ausrüstungsgegenstände die sich vom Aussehen auch von T4 abheben oder ist das nur das gleiche mit anderen Stats?



Einschließlich des 2. Behütungssets ist die Optik mit anderen T4 items teilweise identisch. AB Dunkeltrost/Invasor gibt es wieder einen neuen Look. Hab allerdings noch keine AHnung wie die letzten beiden Sets aussehen.
Es gibt als Sets mit Behütung:
 Auslöscher(rvr)/Blutfürst(pve)-Eroberer(rvr)/Wachposten(pve)-Invasor(rvr)/Dunkeltrost(pve) -Kriegsherren(rvr)-Souverän(rvr)


----------



## HalfCake (1. Mai 2009)

Hast du vllt nen Link wo man die Sets ansehen kann?


----------



## Taegan (1. Mai 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> WOW bietet aber mit Wotlk aber deutlich mehr Abwechslung als WAR, finde ich.
> Ich zock auch kein WOW mehr, weil es mir halt kein Spaß mehr macht und ich nicht mehr so viel zeit hab. Aber Wintergrasp, BG, Heroic, Raid, Daily, Normalquesten und auch etliche coole Dailyquest und Berufe. Man kann viel machen bei WOW.
> WARs berufen beruhen darauf PQs zu farmen und Mobs zu killen. RVR ist Spieler killen und PVE ist Mob killen. Das stört mich eigentlich sehr. Bei WAR gibt es kaum Abwechslung. Im T1 und T2 macht es spaß, aber es wird halt auch nicht großartig anders.




Nein.
Ich habe ewig lange und sehr zeitintensiv WoW gezockt, es hat lange Spaß gemacht, Wotlk kam, es hat auch dann Spaß gemacht, doch es hörte mehr und mehr auf. Wintergrasp war auf meinem Server immer das gleiche da die unausgeglichenheit von manchen Server was Horde und Allianz betrifft einfach zu stark ist, als das es etwas anderes als den Sieg der Hordeb zw den Sieg der allianz gibt, abwechslung ist nur selten, und BG farmen bei Wow ist öder, logisch, wow ist nun mal ein PvE basierendes Spiel und bietet daher auch nicht direkte vergleich Möglichkeiten, dailys undn ormal questen gibt es in WAR auch, wobei du mir niht sagen kannst das es dir Spaß gemacht hat jeden Tag das gleiche zu macheno der?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Berufe in WoW beruhen denn worauf? nicht etwas Mobs killen? (Lederverarbeitung/Kürschner) oder sammeln (Kräuterkunde/bergbau/schmieden/alchemie). Entzauberkunst in der Form gibt es in WAR auch, RvR ist spieler killen. stimmt. wie sonst würdest du dfenn PvP bitte beschreiben wenn nicht als Spieler killen? Und festungen, belagerungen etc unterschlägst du total! PvE ist mob killen. Wieder richtig, was ist denn sonst PvE? Bosse hauen kannst du auch bei WAR, Bosskämpfe sind nicht so spektakulär aber das Spiel steckt ja auch noch in seinen Kinderschuhen, und hoffen wir das sich was ändert, darüber hinaus liegt der Fokus auf PvP, und das bietet zu WoW eine gelungene Alternative, bitte beim nächsten mal etwas sachlicher schreiben was du meinst und man kann dich vlt verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (1. Mai 2009)

HalfCake schrieb:


> Hast du vllt nen Link wo man die Sets ansehen kann?



Leider nicht.


----------



## ManicK (1. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ** Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?
> So gut, dass ich nach ~3 Monaten erneutem spielen mein Abbo wieder gekündigt habe.
> 
> ** Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?
> ...



sehr aufschlussreich..


----------



## Krawuzi (1. Mai 2009)

Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?
Seit 1.2 kaum mehr und seit 1.2.1 ist es fast schlimmer

Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?
GTAE und PBAE Bombergruppen machen zuviel Schaden. Auf Ordnungsseite hat sich ein unschlagbares Seting ergeben, das Spaßkiller #1 ist.

Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?
Nein noch nicht

Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?
siehe Frage 2


----------



## Rungor (1. Mai 2009)

Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?
   ganz gut... könnte aber in sehr vielen Bereichen besser sein

Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?
   Man bleibt bei Zeunen, Steinen, Fässern, Tischen Hängen...
   Wenn eine Haupstadt geraidet wird => mach dich auf LAGhammer gefasst....
   durch manche Steine kann man einfach durchlaufen als ob es sie nicht geben würde...
   SEHR viele Unsichtbare Mauern...
   GOA Support ist dreck...(nach 3 Std Ticket immer noch keine Antwort ...war mein Rekord)...
   bei ~60vs60 ruckelts auf einem PC der WEIT über den empfohlenen Anforderungen liegt...
   AoE > All
   nur unbalanced server ... kommt zumindest mir so vor....


Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?
  Nein...ist immer gut was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?
  bin noch nicht 40 von daher kA


alles in allem kann man sagen...RvR ist super und macht echt laune...aber leveln ist dank den oben genannten nachteilen extrem anstrengend und führt dazu das ich mein Abo schon gekündigt habe


----------



## Adalfried (1. Mai 2009)

Ich rede ja wow nicht schön, ich find es auch langweilig.

Aber WAR ist keine richtige alternative. Zu viel steckt von DaoC und vorallem WOW drin. Marken farmen und BElagerungen sind für mich nur spieler killen. Es läuft doch durch die FEstungen nie anders ab. Das Tor wird attackiert, dann laufen die hoch und dann geht es auf der Treppe weiter. Das ist nicht mehr.

WEnn die Burgen und Festungen ausbauen würden, größer und mehr Aufgänge etc. Würde es deutlich interessanter werden. Aber so kommen alle durch ein Tor durch. Das ganze ist daher mit der Zeit langweilig. Die PQs machen größten teils kein Spaß. Da man anfangen muss mit Mob killen. Ich meine klar ist bei WOW auch mob killen. Aber wieso fliegt man keine Drachen, ruft Hydren um Tore auf zu brechen. Fährt Dampfpanzer, fliegt Gyrokopter etc.? Macht mit Berwerkertrupps auf die Festung los sonst was.

Nein von T1 - T4 das gleiche Prinzip und die innere Burg ab T2 ist bis T4 die selbe. Das find ich sehr langweilig. 

Die Mechnaik der Cast ist 0815 wie WOW eben und vorher andere Spiele. Aber das schlimme sie funzt net und man bekommt ne Mysthicsekunde, damit es besser klappt. Das nervt beim Heilen wirklich, wenn man halt die Cast nie richtig durch bekommt oder als Runenpriester dann eben unterbricht, weil der Cast doch nicht ganz fertig wurde. 

Klar ist WOW am Ende auch langweilig, es bietet aber beim Leveln deutlich mehr spaß und eh man Level 40 ist, vergeht so einiges an Zeit. Da will ich doch nicht schon die Lust am Open RVR verlieren. Weil im T3 ist es fast so, wie T4. Der Unterschied man hat noch net alle Fähigkeiten und die Bosse sind etwas schwerer und Spielerzahl Begrenzung.

Daher find ich Open RVR und SC sind gleich und eben wie BGs. Mit der Zeit einfach das selbe. Nur kann man bei WOW eben bissel abstechen und rumfliegen oder schön erkunden. Man kann eben mal bissel mehr sehen von der Welt, allein schon durch die Reise möglichkeiten. Einige Zonen sind enorm unbequem aufgebaut und vom Laufen her eine Qual. Questen macht schon deswegen kein Spaß.

Im ganzen hat WAR schon anfangs fun gemacht, aber es ist gegen Ende nichts weiter tolles. Es gibt nichts neues. Das RVR ist jetzt nicht gerade toll. Es ist eben einfach paar Spieler hauen sich. Die KMs sind ja auch eher einfalls los. 4 STück am Ende, mit bissel anderer Optik ... sehr toll. Also so richtig begeistern kann es mich net mehr. Daher lass ich es auch. Ich hatte es eben vor einigen Wochen angefangen um dem Spiel eine neue Chance zu geben. Aber es hat sich eben nicht all zu viel geändert, was so das Prinzip angeht. Das Konzept ist eben einfach sehr langweilig und vorgesetzt. Darkfall oder wie es heißt geht da sehr sehr interessante Wege. Warum hat WAR nicht einen neuen und eigenen Weg eingeschlagen?


----------



## Skathloc (1. Mai 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Einschließlich des 2. Behütungssets ist die Optik mit anderen T4 items teilweise identisch. AB Dunkeltrost/Invasor gibt es wieder einen neuen Look. Hab allerdings noch keine AHnung wie die letzten beiden Sets aussehen.
> Es gibt als Sets mit Behütung:
> Auslöscher(rvr)/Blutfürst(pve)-Eroberer(rvr)/Wachposten(pve)-Invasor(rvr)/Dunkeltrost(pve) -Kriegsherren(rvr)-Souverän(rvr)


Hängt aber auch von der Klasse ab. Beim Löwen ist die Schulter von Invasor/DT und Kriegsherren wieder der 0815 Fellüberwurf wie man ihn seit T1 hat. Wachposten und Souverän haben dagegen diesen Löwenkopf auf der Schulter (Die Köpfe unterscheiden sich auch immer leicht)



HalfCake schrieb:


> Hast du vllt nen Link wo man die Sets ansehen kann?


Teilweise gibt es auf wardb.com Bilder der Sets. Aber leider nicht von allen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. Mai 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Ich rede ja wow nicht schön, ich find es auch langweilig.
> 
> Aber WAR ist keine richtige alternative. Zu viel steckt von DaoC und vorallem WOW drin. Marken farmen und BElagerungen sind für mich nur spieler killen. Es läuft doch durch die FEstungen nie anders ab. Das Tor wird attackiert, dann laufen die hoch und dann geht es auf der Treppe weiter. Das ist nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Alles was du erzählst, was an WoW so toll ist und was man da machen kann, kann ich in WAR genauso. Deine Argumentation ist einfach größtenteils falsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja buffed Forum, ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich alle 2 Wochen noch reinschau... o.O

PS: Das billige RvR wie du es bezeichnest, ist für viele Spieler der Grund WAR zu spielen, wo das langweilig ist, frag ich mich im ernst.

Jaja Darkfall geht interessante wege..ich merk es, wie die Community sich ständig aufregt. Mensch, man kann sich auch einreden wie doof Spiele sind, und das WAR ein PvP/RvR Spiel wird, wo es um das gegenseitige kloppen geht, war von anfang an klar, dass kannst du jetzt hier net als negatives Argument bringen.


----------



## Ascían (1. Mai 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Ich rede ja wow nicht schön, ich find es auch langweilig.
> 
> Aber WAR ist keine richtige alternative. Zu viel steckt von DaoC und vorallem WOW drin. Marken farmen und BElagerungen sind für mich nur spieler killen. Es läuft doch durch die FEstungen nie anders ab. Das Tor wird attackiert, dann laufen die hoch und dann geht es auf der Treppe weiter. Das ist nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Typisch PvE#ler Carebear. WAR spielt man um zu moschen, also solange es was zum Moschen gibt, gibts Endcontent.


----------



## Punischer240 (2. Mai 2009)

ZITAT(Adalfried @ 1.05.2009, 20:50) 
Ich rede ja wow nicht schön, ich find es auch langweilig.

Aber WAR ist keine richtige alternative. Zu viel steckt von DaoC und vorallem WOW drin. Marken farmen und BElagerungen sind für mich nur spieler killen. Es läuft doch durch die FEstungen nie anders ab. Das Tor wird attackiert, dann laufen die hoch und dann geht es auf der Treppe weiter. Das ist nicht mehr.

WEnn die Burgen und Festungen ausbauen würden, größer und mehr Aufgänge etc. Würde es deutlich interessanter werden. Aber so kommen alle durch ein Tor durch. Das ganze ist daher mit der Zeit langweilig. Die PQs machen größten teils kein Spaß. Da man anfangen muss mit Mob killen. Ich meine klar ist bei WOW auch mob killen. Aber wieso fliegt man keine Drachen, ruft Hydren um Tore auf zu brechen. Fährt Dampfpanzer, fliegt Gyrokopter etc.? Macht mit Berwerkertrupps auf die Festung los sonst was.

Nein von T1 - T4 das gleiche Prinzip und die innere Burg ab T2 ist bis T4 die selbe. Das find ich sehr langweilig. 

Die Mechnaik der Cast ist 0815 wie WOW eben und vorher andere Spiele. Aber das schlimme sie funzt net und man bekommt ne Mysthicsekunde, damit es besser klappt. Das nervt beim Heilen wirklich, wenn man halt die Cast nie richtig durch bekommt oder als Runenpriester dann eben unterbricht, weil der Cast doch nicht ganz fertig wurde. 

Klar ist WOW am Ende auch langweilig, es bietet aber beim Leveln deutlich mehr spaß und eh man Level 40 ist, vergeht so einiges an Zeit. Da will ich doch nicht schon die Lust am Open RVR verlieren. Weil im T3 ist es fast so, wie T4. Der Unterschied man hat noch net alle Fähigkeiten und die Bosse sind etwas schwerer und Spielerzahl Begrenzung.

Daher find ich Open RVR und SC sind gleich und eben wie BGs. Mit der Zeit einfach das selbe. Nur kann man bei WOW eben bissel abstechen und rumfliegen oder schön erkunden. Man kann eben mal bissel mehr sehen von der Welt, allein schon durch die Reise möglichkeiten. Einige Zonen sind enorm unbequem aufgebaut und vom Laufen her eine Qual. Questen macht schon deswegen kein Spaß.

Im ganzen hat WAR schon anfangs fun gemacht, aber es ist gegen Ende nichts weiter tolles. Es gibt nichts neues. Das RVR ist jetzt nicht gerade toll. Es ist eben einfach paar Spieler hauen sich. Die KMs sind ja auch eher einfalls los. 4 STück am Ende, mit bissel anderer Optik ... sehr toll. Also so richtig begeistern kann es mich net mehr. Daher lass ich es auch. Ich hatte es eben vor einigen Wochen angefangen um dem Spiel eine neue Chance zu geben. Aber es hat sich eben nicht all zu viel geändert, was so das Prinzip angeht. Das Konzept ist eben einfach sehr langweilig und vorgesetzt. Darkfall oder wie es heißt geht da sehr sehr interessante Wege. Warum hat WAR nicht einen neuen und eigenen Weg eingeschlagen?



Ascían schrieb:


> Typisch PvE#ler Carebear. WAR spielt man um zu moschen, also solange es was zum Moschen gibt, gibts Endcontent.





Naja ansicht sache..beim Leveln find ich WAR tausenmal lustiger da man keine bescheuerten und sich immer wiederholenden q machen muss..und zu dem der sagte WoW hat mehr abwechslung..und dahinter schrieb zb Daly q oder instanzen hero...ähm lol? wen du die einmal gemacht hast..sind sie beim 2 ten mal langweilig..WAR ist eine gute alternative zu WoW besonders wen man sein RL wieder puschen will.. den in war musste nich jeden tag 8 Stunden spielen um noch dabei zu bleiben..und WoW stink...das einzige was man da macht ist Farmen ob mit oder ohne q...öde und 50 mal durch Naxx find ich nich wirklich spannend ...auserdem so neben bei WoW kopiert mehr von War als anders rum..nicht nur deshalb das es das Warhammer Universum schon viel länger gibt..aber die extremsten fakes sind ja mal die Erfolge..lol so billig..und 1kWinter..ui seltsamm das sie aufeinmal ne burg hinstellen zum belagern...in War ist jede schlacht anders..den deine Gegner sind immer listiger..gerissener  oder auch komplette Idioten^^


----------



## Pymonte (2. Mai 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Ich rede ja wow nicht schön, ich find es auch langweilig.
> 
> Aber WAR ist keine richtige alternative. Zu viel steckt von DaoC und vorallem WOW drin. Marken farmen und BElagerungen sind für mich nur spieler killen. Es läuft doch durch die FEstungen nie anders ab. Das Tor wird attackiert, dann laufen die hoch und dann geht es auf der Treppe weiter. Das ist nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


Das Festungsdesign/Burgendesign wird mit P1.3 überarbeitet.


----------



## Lari (2. Mai 2009)

Um dabei zu bleiben 8 Stunden pro Tag spielen? Wo dabei eigentlich?
Und nur farmen? Ich hab das Gefühl, irgendwie spiele ich WoW falsch.


----------



## Norjena (2. Mai 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Um dabei zu bleiben 8 Stunden pro Tag spielen? Wo dabei eigentlich?
> Und nur farmen? Ich hab das Gefühl, irgendwie spiele ich WoW falsch.



Das dachte ich mir au schon...die Gerüchte das man Wow 10 Stunden am Tag spielen muss sind wohl tief verankert, stimmen tun sie aber deswegen nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir au schon...die Gerüchte das man Wow 10 Stunden am Tag spielen muss sind wohl tief verankert, stimmen tun sie aber deswegen nicht.



Es spielen aber dennoch mehr ls genug Spieler so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (2. Mai 2009)

Naja ... ich find das gemosche ist das selbe wie im AV oder WS oder AB oder in den WAR SC selbst. Ich spüre keinen Unterschied. Das ist was mich stört.
Darkfall ist eben sowas wie EVE Online. Ein richtiges PVP Spiel. Da muss jeder für sein eigenes Leben sorgen und sich eben zusammen tun, um zu überleben. Man kann dort sehr viel erreichen und seine Gilde wirklich groß machen. 
Das sie sich an die Burgen setzten, ist sehr schön und ich hoffe sie machen was daraus. Sie sollten da einiges überarbeiten. Aber dennoch was mich auch stört, wo ist Warhammer? Ich kämpfe auf Ultuhan um Dunkelelfenfestung? Wo kommen die her? Warum kämpf ich nicht um den Weißen Turm, Vauls Amboss etc. Das alles ist schon erobert oder zerstört. Ich kämpfe um Wertlose Burgen um am Ende eine Hauptstadt zu raiden. Das ist für mich vom Gefühl wie Wintergrasp oder eben AV. Um etwas kämpfen, was hübsch ausschaut. Aber an sich nicht viel bringt. Es fehlt mir eben der flair von Warhammer und das Gefühl der Ordnung anzugehören. Man bekommt es nicht. Die Quests im T1 sind die selben wie T4. Ich weiß nicht. Man nimmt immer wieder Killquest etc. an. Wo sind im RVR die PQs? Wo die Sammler für Tötungen von Spielern? Warum muss ich bitte Quests dafür annehmen? Das geht oft im Chaos nicht. Aber ich dachte man levelt entlich mal ohne groß Questen gut, aber das stimmt schon. Denn die PVE Quest bringen so viel XP wie 2 oder 3 Mobs. Mit ausnahme dieser seltsamen 64k Quests.


----------



## Dror71 (2. Mai 2009)

Meine Fragen an euch wäre nun...

*Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?*

T1-T2 Sehr gut - Genial
T3 Gut - Sehr gut
T4 - Absoluter Crap. Viel zu viel CC, viel zu AE lastig, Performance des Spiels ist sehr Schlecht. Keep belagerungen als Melee total langweilig (obwohl Mythic das ja bei Daoc so geil hinbekommen hatte). Die neue Token droprate ist ein Witz.

*Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?*
Siehe oben. Mythic muss die Probleme ganz einfach in den Griff bekommen oder damit sich abfinden das WAR langsam aber sicher den Bach runtergehen wird. Spätestens wenn der nächste grosse MMO titel kommt gehen entweder die Lichter aus oder es wird auf DAOC spielerzahlen niveau vor sich hinsiechen.

*Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?*
Momentan geht es seit der Sever zusammenlegung. Die Lage ist befriedigend aber nicht gut.
Obwohl es kein vergleich zu früher ist. Merkt man sehr gut daran wie langsam oft Szenarien aufgehen. 


*Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?*

Schwer zu sagen. Wenn das RVR nicht an sovielen Problemen leiden würde mit Sicherheit ja. Die Zeit wirds Zeigen ob das Mythic in den Griff bekommt.
Aber ich denke mal allzu viel Zeit haben sie nicht mehr. 1.3 wird die Stunde der Wahrheit. Mehr oder weniger.


----------



## brudersicarius (2. Mai 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> Man bleibt bei Zeunen, Steinen, Fässern, Tischen Hängen...




Ja das find ich eig. zurzeit am schlimmsten, ich lauf 20 min zu irgend einem questgebiet, spring über einen zaun und plötztlich steck ich in dem zaun komm nichtmehr raus.
Dann wieder Buch rausholen, lesen, und wieder hinlaufen....


----------



## HalfCake (2. Mai 2009)

gibt es den server middenland überhaupt noch oder wurde der iwo anders reingesteckt und wenn es ihn gibt ist da gut was los? beim headstart war es ja der 2. vollste


----------



## Nerdavia (2. Mai 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?
> Seit 1.2 kaum mehr und seit 1.2.1 ist es fast schlimmer
> 
> Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?
> ...




Könnte jemand das fett gedruckte mal übersetzen...die Leute werden immer fauler und denken jeder kennt alle Abkürzungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilDivel (2. Mai 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> Ja das find ich eig. zurzeit am schlimmsten, ich lauf 20 min zu irgend einem questgebiet, spring über einen zaun und plötztlich steck ich in dem zaun komm nichtmehr raus.
> Dann wieder Buch rausholen, lesen, und wieder hinlaufen....


Benutz nächstesmal den Befehl /i dann wirst du ausgeloggt und ein Stück versetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (2. Mai 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Könnte jemand das fett gedruckte mal übersetzen...die Leute werden immer fauler und denken jeder kennt alle Abkürzungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GTAoE = Ground Target Area of Effect

PBAoE = Point Blank Area of Effect


----------



## Nerdavia (2. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> GTAoE = Ground Target Area of Effect
> 
> PBAoE = Point Blank Area of Effect





Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (2. Mai 2009)

T1-3 PvE: Nett und Stimmig.

T1-3 PvP: Akzeptabel.

T4 PvE: Genug zu tun und zu entdecken.

T4 PvP: Leider bei richtigen Massenschlachten sehr laggy, daher sind die Kämpfe um die Grenzfestungen auch in der Teilnehmeranzahl und dem Level der Spieler beschränkt, so daß die meisten beim Versuch das Gebiet zu betreten rausgeportet werden.

PvP generell: Zu viele CCs, insbesondere mit AE-Wirkung und zu großer Distanz. Immunitätstimer nach Ablauf/Entfernung eines CCs zu kurz. Viel zu viel AE-Schaden, fast jede Klasse besitzt zumindest eine Fähigkeit, die AE-Schaden verursacht. Manche Klassen werden nur noch in Skillungen gespielt, die sehr viel AE-Schaden macht. Mit den neuen Roxxor-Klassen Slayer/Spalta wurde das noch verschlimmert. Die machen mit AE-Schaden an multiplen Targets jeweils fast soviel Schaden, wie Hexenjäger/Hexenkriegerin an einzelnen Zielen. Zusätzlich können sie ab RR30 in Keeps eindringen und unter den Verteidigern frei wüten, mit Gruppenheals von außen. Das negiert zum Teil den Sinn von Keepschlachten.

Sehr starker Einfluß auf das RvR durch hohen Rufrang und gute Ausrüstung: Eine Gruppe mit hohem RR und entsprechend hochrangiger Ausrüstung legt - wenn sie nicht total bescheuert spielen - ganze Kriegstrupps ohne Hilfe. Hab ich mehr als einmal erlebt. Das halte ich für übertrieben und sollte etwas generft werden.

Alles in allem ist das RvR oft Glückssache, durch die vielen AE-Effekte empfinde ich es als recht anspruchslos und zunehmend öde. Es scheint m.E. so konzipiert zu sein, damit auch die größten PvP-Luschen nicht zu sehr überfordert werden und mit dem Drücken von 2 Knöpfen (CC und AE-Schaden) auch Erfolge haben können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanhyke83 (2. Mai 2009)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> T1-3 PvE: Nett und Stimmig.
> 
> T1-3 PvP: Akzeptabel.
> 
> ...



Würde ich so direkt unterschreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es muss mit den kommenden Updates einiges geschehen ansonsten laufen alle T4-Spieler weg! Es gibt ja jetzt schon viele die zurück nach DaoC sind eben weil da das System ausgereift ist. Zwar weniger Spieler, aber immerhin keine so krassen Probleme wie bei Warhammer Online! Wenn mich DaoC damals hätte faszinieren können, würde ich es heute bestimmt auch wieder zocken. Ich war da eher das WoW-Opfer bzw. vorher lange Zeit Anarchy Online! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem kann man aber schon sagen, dass sich einiges getan hat! Und das die meisten Slayer/Spalta Ihre AE-Fähigkeiten ausnutzen zeigt doch auch nur was für Spieler das sind. Normalerweise sollte man sich wirklich mal hinsetzen und in der Community eine Abmachung treffen, dass halt in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen eben kein AE genutzt werden soll! Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das BEIDEN Fraktionen mehr Spass machen würde!

Fakt ist, AE DMG muss extrem runter geschraubt werden...ich hätte damit kein Problem weil mein Spalta sowieso auf Single-Target geskillt ist. Ich hau lieber einen Heiler ganz sicher um als alle Spieler ein bisschn zu schädigen. Schliesslich werden die durch die AE-Heilung von Siggi+Co. eh wieder vollgeheilt ehe man sich versieht. Im T1-T3 hats bis jetzt auch ganz gut geklappt. Runi und Erzi liegt spätestens nach Moral2 (Aktionspunkteabzug) im Dreck und Moral2 hab ich meistens schon nach dem Stürmen durch die Ordnungsspieler ready! Ich merke nämlich jetzt schon, dass man damit die Spieler verwirren kann weil die denken: Aaah ein Spalta....der macht eh wieder nur AE! 

Geschissen, ich mosche mich einzeln durch die Reihen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon ganz heiss auf die nächsten Updates...und ich werde mich kaputtlachen wenn Siggi und BW dann nurnoch im Dreck liegen!


----------



## Môrticielle (3. Mai 2009)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Alles in allem kann man aber schon sagen, dass sich einiges getan hat! Und das die meisten Slayer/Spalta Ihre AE-Fähigkeiten ausnutzen zeigt doch auch nur was für Spieler das sind. Normalerweise sollte man sich wirklich mal hinsetzen und in der Community eine Abmachung treffen, dass halt in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen eben kein AE genutzt werden soll! Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das BEIDEN Fraktionen mehr Spass machen würde.


Ich kann dir sagen, daß so eine Abmachung keine 10 Sekunden Bestand hätte, da es IMMER mind. einen gibt, der sich nicht dran hält, und andere ziehen dann rasch nach. Das einzige, was wirklich etwas bringen würde, wäre eine Überarbeitung der AE-Fähigkeiten mit Reduktion des Schadens und einer Verminderung der AE-FÄhigkeiten. 

Man kann ja bereits im PvE sehen, wie über die AE-Skillung bei Slayer/Spalta ist: In der Zeit, in der ich mit Hexenjägertwink 1 Mob mache, haue ich mit dem gleichleveligen Slayertwink 4-5 Mobs auf Level um! Das ist doch nun wirklich übertrieben!


----------



## Kakerlakchen (3. Mai 2009)

nur denke ich bein Spalta, das da der Nerfhammer noch kommen wird...
das machen viele Spieleentwickler so.. die neue Klasse reizbar machen indem man sie bevorteilt.. wenn es dann genügend ins Endgame geschafft haben kommt der nefhammer, und ihre anzahl wird automatisch auf ein normalmass verringert.

Aber da bei WAR der AE schaden allgemein zu hoch ist, hoff ich aufn allgemeinen AE-nerfhammer...
der AE meines Magus auf dem Pfad des Wandels z Bps stört kaum jemanden... ich seh ordler ohne zu überlegen in meine ae gaswolke reinrennen, und die verweilen da gemütlich, ohne sich über den schadenstick zu ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (3. Mai 2009)

Währe auch für einen Ae-Nerf.
Der ist generell einfach zu stark..

Da kann man fast nichts machen wenn man 3gegnerische caster hat die ae specc haben


----------



## Thalonius (3. Mai 2009)

Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?

Also mir gefällts sehr gut. Ich spiel seit der Open Beta und es hat sich einiges verbessert. 

Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?

Es laggt ab und zu allerdings war des gestern beim Hauptstadtraid schon akzeptabel

Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?

Also ich finde ja das es auf Erengrad ein bissle zu viele Spieler sind aber darüber kann man sich ja schwer beschwerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?

Also also Gildenleiter haste auf alle fälle sehr viel zu tun, das ist klar aber nunja im orvr gibt es natürlich imma offene wb´s und als abwechslung kann man ja au mal instanzen machen


----------



## Grifindal (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich verfolge die Diskusion hier im Forum relativ regelmässig. Wollte nur ein kurze Anmerkung zum Spielbalance und Serverstabilität sagen.

1.Wären die Ordler so überpowert und AE lastig gestaltet, könnten die Destros nicht so leicht fast täglich einmal in Altdorf hinein rennen können (zur Zeit ist es fast täglich auf Erengrad der Fall.)  Klar ist es so, dass noch keine absolute Balance entwickelt worden ist, aber ich mir sicher, dass die Entwickler schon alleine aus eigene Interesse dran sind, das Problem der Balance in den Griff zu bekommen. Habe lange WOW gespielt und an denen die WOW als ausgeglichen (bezogen auf Karriere/Klassen) betrachten, da gebe ich nur als Contrabeispiel früher Hexenmeister und mittlerweile den neuen Ritter zu bedenken. 

2. Serverstablilität: Warhammer hat folgendes Problem. Sie haben ein relativ offenes Spielwelt geschaffen mit möglich wenig Instanzierte Bereiche. Das ist zwar Spielimmotionel eine sehr gute Idee aber eine Mamutaufgabe für ein echtes RVR Spiel mit mehrere Zig bis 100 Spieler auf jede Seite. Definitiv muß das Problem gelöst werden aber es ist nicht einfach mal so zu lösen. 

Also was ich damit sagen will. etwas gedulden und wenn es sich nicht verbessert, bin ich auch der Meinung das das Spiel in die Tone gehört aber solange man eine Verbesserung spürt und das ist immer wieder zu sehen, gebe ich das Spiel eine Chance. 

Nur mal für Leute die gerne vergleichen:
WOW hat auch lange für Stabilität gebraucht. HDRO ist ersten PVE lastig und damit leichter in den Griff zu bekommen und vor allem sind viele Gebiete in HDRO Instanziert.


----------



## Punischer240 (3. Mai 2009)

Nur so mal ganz kurz:Ja WAR hat bis jetzt seine Macken ..aber immer gleich schreiben das es den Bach runter geht wen das nächste MMo kommt...schwachsinn..das wirb bei WoW schon seit 4 Jahren gesagt und nichts ist..war ist finde ich mehjr auf casual bezogen wen du 12 Stunden am tag zocken willst öded es dich vieleicht schnell an weil du einfach viel in weniger Zeit schafts


----------



## Kakerlakchen (3. Mai 2009)

Grifindal schrieb:


> 1.Wären die Ordler so überpowert und AE lastig gestaltet, könnten die Destros nicht so leicht fast täglich einmal in Altdorf hinein rennen können (zur Zeit ist es fast täglich auf Erengrad der Fall.)  Klar ist es so, dass noch keine absolute Balance entwickelt worden ist, aber ich mir sicher, dass die Entwickler schon alleine aus eigene Interesse dran sind, das Problem der Balance in den Griff zu bekommen. Habe lange WOW gespielt und an denen die WOW als ausgeglichen (bezogen auf Karriere/Klassen) betrachten, da gebe ich nur als Contrabeispiel früher Hexenmeister und mittlerweile den neuen Ritter zu bedenken.



Das mitm AE war nicht auf die order bezogen sondern allgemein.. der gesammte AE im spiel ist zu hoch..
und lass bitte die WoW-Vergleiche.. das lockt nur weitere Flamer auf den Hof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (3. Mai 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> Das mitm AE war nicht auf die order bezogen sondern allgemein.. der gesammte AE im spiel ist zu hoch..
> und lass bitte die WoW-Vergleiche.. das lockt nur weitere Flamer auf den Hof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, er hat ja Recht mit dem WoW-Vergleich. Wer PvP in WoW als ausgeglichen ansieht, der soll sich mal die Arena-Wertungen anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genauso Fotm lastig wie das open RvR in WAR.


----------



## HalfCake (3. Mai 2009)

Naja bei WoW wurden ja alle Klassen beiden Fraktionen zur Verfügung gestellt, das gleiche mit dem Todesritter, so entsteht natürlich ne bessere Balance... Bei War gibt es zwar Spiegelklassen, jedoch finde ich ist jede Klasse dort was anderes, da die Zerstörung mutierende Arme und riesige stylischen Kreaturen hat gibt es auf der Seite nunmal mehr!
In WoW haben mich Orks z.B gar nicht angesprochen und ich hab auch auf der Seite der Allianz gespielt, in War jedoch sehen die Orks meiner Meinung nach sehr geil aus.

Naja der Slayer, der ja auch ein bisschen aus der Reihe fällt bei der "Ordnung", ist ja nun auch da, ich glaube auf diese Karriere haben sich auch viele gefreut...


----------



## HalfCake (3. Mai 2009)

Ausgeglichen ist das PvP in WoW bestimmt nicht, kommt ja auch öfter mal vor das die Allianz mit 15 Leuten startet und die Horde nur mit 9, natürlich werden die denn überrant, also das Kräfteverhältnis ist in jedem BG anders...Durch Abhärtung ist PvP in WoW auch sehr Equipabhängig geworden, was ja früher nicht der fall war, es gab zwar PvP Sets aber der Skill hat noch ne entscheidenere Rolle gespielt.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (3. Mai 2009)

genau so sit es Heute ist es in WoW so im PvP der der zuerst ist hat gewonnen egal wiviel skill der andere hat jeder schurke haut mich mit 800 abhärtung im Stund um genau so wie Palas. Hab Druide gespielt (Resto). Einmal Insignie benutzt gleich der nächste Stun da kann ich der Skilleste Spieler auf der Welt Sein ich sterbe trotzdem immer im Stun. Balanced? Wo? 

War kann man nicht mit WoW vergleichen das das PvP prinzip in beiden spielen verschieden ist. Ich sags mal so Würde der BW nicht so nen Affenmörder dmg rausknallen währe die Balance in meinen augen da. Denn wenn eine Klasse soviel Schaden auf ein ziel egal was für ne rüstungsklasse machen kann ohne das es ein HEiler wegheilen kann ist das für mich keine balance.^^

mfg H3ll


----------



## HalfCake (3. Mai 2009)

Also das mit den BW ist ja echt nen bisschen komisch, ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass das ne Strategie sein soll um mehrere Spieler auf die Seite der Ordnung zu bekommen...naja mit nem Heiler im Schlepptau macht der auch alles kaputt...denke jedoch, dass diese Probleme jetzt immer mehr behoben werden "Gutes brauch seine Zeit". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (3. Mai 2009)

HalfCake schrieb:


> Also das mit den BW ist ja echt nen bisschen komisch, ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass das ne Strategie sein soll um mehrere Spieler auf die Seite der Ordnung zu bekommen...naja mit nem Heiler im Schlepptau macht der auch alles kaputt...denke jedoch, dass diese Probleme jetzt immer mehr behoben werden "Gutes brauch seine Zeit".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Sorc kann das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und sie ist seit dem RoF/PoS-Nerf sogar besser als der BW, durch den erhöhten Bomb-Radius und die Möglichkeit, sich gegenseitig +10% DMG zu buffen.

Dennoch gibt es bei WAR einige Mechaniken, die das PvP erst interessant machen, abseits vom AE-Wahnsinn: Detaunt und Guard.


----------



## HalfCake (3. Mai 2009)

Naja aber gibt bestimmt mehr BWs als Sorcs oder? Naja wenn denn 3-4 BWs auf dich einballern wars das sowieso...


----------



## Grifindal (3. Mai 2009)

/offtopic

Also das mitdem BW ist meine Meinung nach auch bissl Problematisch, obwohl ich ja eigentlich Ordler spiele und mich sollte es eigentlich egal sein. Denoch wenn das den Spaß im Spiel verdirbt und man keine Destros mehr als Gegner hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ist es auch nicht das Wahre. Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass Mythic die Damagewerte der AEs ein paar Punkte herunter setzt oder die Heilungen anderes gestaltet. 

Thema Nachteile: also wer die obengenannten Nachteile vorerst vernachlässigen kann und wem das Spielprinzip gefällt ist bei WAR herzlich willkommen


----------



## pulla_man (3. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Die Sorc kann das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na mittlerweile is der bw wieder besser, da ein fehler in der spielmechanik es ihm erlaubt, eine fähigkeit ohne global cooldown 2-4mal pro sekunde zu nutzen. je nachdem wie schnell der spieler die taste klicken kann. ich habs grad selbst auf meinem bw getestet und man legt inner halb von 3 sec ne mobgrp aus 40er mobs, egal wieviele es sind. die verheerende wirkung im pvp kann sich jeder selber ausmalen


----------



## t0bZen (3. Mai 2009)

Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?
Sehr gut, werde demnächst mein Abo wieder erneuern. Habe erstmal Testversion gespielt, um zu schauen obs mir noch gefällt.

Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?
Im Endcontent kann ichs nicht beurteilen, aber mitunter kommen mir die Leute auf meinem derzeitigen Server etwas unkommunikativ vor.

Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?
Jain. Kommt aufs Gebiet an...

Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?
Kann ich nicht beantworten


----------



## Teal (3. Mai 2009)

HalfCake schrieb:


> Also das mit den BW ist ja echt nen bisschen komisch, ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass das ne Strategie sein soll um mehrere Spieler auf die Seite der Ordnung zu bekommen...
> [...]


Denke ich auch. Und ohne jetzt schon zu viel vorweg zu nehmen: Es wird sich was ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr dazu in Kürze. Jedenfalls ist es einfach Fakt, das eine Klasse nicht optimal gebalanct sein kann, wenn sogar die Entwickler selber sagen, dass es sich bei manchen Klassen "zu gut anfühlt", wenn man diese spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Allgemeinen rate ich aktuell immer noch zur Trialversion. Leider geht es ab T2 erst richtig ab, aber man kann immerhin schon etwas im T1 reinschnuppern, wie es so in WAR vor sich geht.


----------



## Astravall (4. Mai 2009)

Ach kommt schon ... jetzt sagt nicht es gehen schon wieder die 'Nerv Feuerzauberer'-Schreie los oder? Was bitte ist denn nun schon wieder angeblich so überpowert? Ich spiel meinen Feuerzauberer kaum noch weil ich ständig im Dreck liege dank fast keiner Rüstung und der tollen Rückstoßmechanik (selbst mit Heiler). Und erzählt mir nicht die Zauberin wäre viel schlechter ... fällt zwar genauso schnell, aber auch die kann ordentlich Schaden austeilen.

Ich spiele ja auf Huss aber mit dem Szenario-Wochenende hat man wieder schön gesehen dass beide Seiten ausgeglichen waren. Ich hatte mehrmals Minutenlange Kämpfe um die Festung wo keiner lange Zeit einen klaren Vorteil erkämpfen konnte. Also hört doch mit der heuchelei auf eine Seite wäre viel besser als die andere Seite. Und vorallem erzählt mir nicht der Feuerzauberer wäre IMBA ... wäre er dass würde er viel mehr Spaß machen im RvR.

Natürlich gab es auch unausgeglichene Szenarios, aber dann weil wir oder Zerstörung zu wenige Heiler hatten oder jeder machte was er wollte statt gemeinsam den Feind in Bedrängnis zu bringen.



Teal schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Und ohne jetzt schon zu viel vorweg zu nehmen: Es wird sich was ändern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist denn nicht gebalanct? Gib mal ein Beispiel bitte ... wo sagen die Entwickler dass sich Feuerzauberer 'zu gut' anfühlt? Da frage ich mich warum ich oft eher gefrustet bin ... denn ein Gegner der weiß was er tut, kann einen Feuerzauberer sehr schnell aus dem Spiel nehmen. 
Aber egal welche Klasse: wenn ich sie frei agieren lasse, kann JEDE Klasse verherrend sein. Auch ein Heiler der durchheilen kann und man so keine Gegner tot bekommt oder ein Tank der in der den eigenen Heilerreihen wütet. Ich hab mittlerweile fast jede Ordnungs-Klasse in den 20ger Bereich (oder darüber hinaus) gelevelt. Da ist mir noch keine untergekommen die völlig IMBA wäre.

MfG Michael


----------



## pulla_man (4. Mai 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Was ist denn nicht gebalanct? Gib mal ein Beispiel bitte ... wo sagen die Entwickler dass sich Feuerzauberer 'zu gut' anfühlt? Da frage ich mich warum ich oft eher gefrustet bin ... denn ein Gegner der weiß was er tut, kann einen Feuerzauberer sehr schnell aus dem Spiel nehmen.
> Aber egal welche Klasse: wenn ich sie frei agieren lasse, kann JEDE Klasse verherrend sein. Auch ein Heiler der durchheilen kann und man so keine Gegner tot bekommt oder ein Tank der in der den eigenen Heilerreihen wütet. Ich hab mittlerweile fast jede Ordnungs-Klasse in den 20ger Bereich (oder darüber hinaus) gelevelt. Da ist mir noch keine untergekommen die völlig IMBA wäre.
> 
> MfG Michael




weil er einen instantspell ohne globalcooldown nutzen kann. er kann einen seiner spells ca 3xpro sekunde spammen. ich hab es mit meinem 40er bw ausprobiert und es ist lächerlich wieviel dps man da fährt.


----------



## Teal (4. Mai 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Was ist denn nicht gebalanct? Gib mal ein Beispiel bitte ... wo sagen die Entwickler dass sich Feuerzauberer 'zu gut' anfühlt?
> [...]


Was nicht gebalanct ist beim BW ist der Moral 2-AE-Stunn (Ruin & Destruction heisst der glaub ich). AE ist allgemein zu stark - egal ob Heilung, Schaden, Destro oder Order. Aber dazu eben mehr in Kürze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sorry, NDA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich kann jedenfalls aus erster Hand sagen, dass das ein Entwicklerzitat ist. War auf den BW bezogen und kam dann später nochmal allgemein mit "There *must* be something wrong with your class if you feel *too good* playing it."


----------



## Astravall (4. Mai 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> weil er einen instantspell ohne globalcooldown nutzen kann. er kann einen seiner spells ca 3xpro sekunde spammen. ich hab es mit meinem 40er bw ausprobiert und es ist lächerlich wieviel dps man da fährt.



Das klingt aber nach Bug und nicht nach 'Balancing'. Und sollte so schnell wie möglich behoben werden.

MfG Michael


----------



## Astravall (4. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Was nicht gebalanct ist beim BW ist der Moral 2-AE-Stunn (Ruin & Destruction heisst der glaub ich). AE ist allgemein zu stark - egal ob Heilung, Schaden, Destro oder Order. Aber dazu eben mehr in Kürze.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Muss man erst mal genug Moral aufbauen, dann darf er nicht resistet werden, der Feuerzauberer auch nicht selbst gestunnt, gesilenced, im knockdown sein (wäre ja nicht so als gäbe es nicht genug Kontermöglichkeiten) oder der Gegner Immunität haben.

2. Hat der Jünger des Kain so einen Stun auch. Aber klar da kommt dann wieder das Argument, dass der Jünger ja hinten stehen muss und heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

3. Nun gut das ist nun eher persönliche Einstellung als ein echtes Argument, aber mir wäre der Stun zu Schade um den in den Gegnern zu verwenden und da dann AE rein zu spamen ... ich brauche den immer um mir Tanks oder Hexen vom Leib zu halten (Wofür ihn der Jünger prima einsetzen kann ... also soll ich nun jammern warum der Jünger das kann und ich als Sigmarpriester nicht? ich würde den sofort gegen den PBAE-Lifeleech Moral 2 eintauschen beim Sigmar). Aber liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich DoT-geskillt bin.

Ob nun AE Allgemein zu stark ist, da lässt sich streiten. Bei der Heilung würde ich definitiv nein sagen, dann dazu sterbe ich trotzdem viel zu oft. Oder wollt ihr dass WAR zu nem Shooter verkommt, wo jeder sofort umkippt? Ich möchte auch nicht wissen wie man die Instanzen schaffen sollte mit geringerer AE-Heilung. Das ist so schon schwer genug.
Beim AE-Schaden ... hmm ... vielleicht, Wobei sich gerade GTAE wie Feuerregen und Schattengrube leicht umgehen lassen (ausser man hat nicht alle Zaubereffekte an) indem man drum rum läuft oder bei Engstellen einer Gruppenhot wirft und durch (wurde ja schon sehr erlechtert dadurch dass auf einen Fleck nur noch ein GTAE wirkt). 10 Sekunden cooldown für GTAE trotz Taktik die den cooldown reduziert können eine Ewigkeit sein.
Und auch sonst es gibt viele Klassen die silence haben oder Stun ... das ist der Tod einer jeden Zauberin oder Feuermagier. 

Mir ist zumindest noch nie das Gefühl beim Feuerzauberer untergekommen dass ich mich 'zu gut' beim spielen vorgekommen wäre. Eher im Gegenteil. Ständig gefocued zu werden im Dreck zu liegen oder abwechselnd im silcene, stun oder knockdown kann verdammt frustrierend sein. 

MfG Michael


----------



## Norjena (4. Mai 2009)

Beim Jünger ist es aber eine Moral 3 oder sogar 4 Fähigkeit, zudem hat der BW genau wie die Sorc eine Taktik um schneller Moral aufzubauen, ergo kann der Bw schon sehr kurz nach Kampfbegin rein, stunnen und bomben. (muss er sowieso weil er so mehr Schaden macht, der Jünger würde sich dann aber nur in den AoE Raduis der Gegner bewegen und kann in dieser Zeit kaum heilen, der BW kann aber mit Instant Zaubern schon beim reinlaufen loslegen)

Jedoch sollten wir nicht zu arg auf dem BW rumreiten, die Sorc ist nicht viel harmloser, in manchen Situationen finde ich Bws stärker, in anderen nicht. 
AoE ist viel zu übel, egal bei welcher Klasse. Was aber noch schlimmer ist als der AoE Schaden/Heilung ist das fast jede Klasse AoE Cc besitzt....

CC Ok, aber dann im "CC Train" auf Absprache (was ja dank des lächerlichen DR nix bringt, die Mechanik sollte geändert werden). 

Aber nicht einfach nur..reinlaufen oh..äh..*sich am Kopf kratzt* Aaaaaaaah>AoE Knochdown.....

Das Problem mit dem Instanz Zauber ohne GcD sieht aber nach Bug aus, das ist dann nicht direkt ein Balanceproblem. Werde heute abend mal mit meiner Sorc schauen ob ich dort nicht was ähnliches finde.


----------



## pulla_man (4. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Instanz Zauber ohne GcD sieht aber nach Bug aus, das ist dann nicht direkt ein Balanceproblem. Werde heute abend mal mit meiner Sorc schauen ob ich dort nicht was ähnliches finde.



nein ich habs mit meiner sorc probiert. geht nicht. es betrifft nur den bw und es wurde auch schon durch mehrere GM bestätigt. sie wissen dass es ein bug ist, aber wie lange kann es dauern einen kleinen hotfix aufzuspielen?


----------



## Astravall (4. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Beim Jünger ist es aber eine Moral 3 oder sogar 4 Fähigkeit,



Falsch! Es ist genauso eine Moral 2 Fertigkeit wie beim Feuerzauberer: http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=9606 !



> zudem hat der BW genau wie die Sorc eine Taktik um schneller Moral aufzubauen, ergo kann der Bw schon sehr kurz nach Kampfbegin rein, stunnen und bomben.



Und wieder flasch! Der Feuerzauberer hat keine Taktik um seine Moral schneller aufzubauen, oder ich finde sie einfach nicht, dann bitte ich mich zu korrigieren: http://wardata.buffed.de/ability/bycareer/11



> (muss er sowieso weil er so mehr Schaden macht, der Jünger würde sich dann aber nur in den AoE Raduis der Gegner bewegen und kann in dieser Zeit kaum heilen, der BW kann aber mit Instant Zaubern schon beim reinlaufen loslegen)



Bewegt der Feuerzauberer sich nicht in den AoE des Feindes? Der muss genauso ran an den Feind damit sein Stun funktioniert. Finde ich schon etwas gewagt die Taktik, denn zu leicht fängt man sich da AoE-Silence oder knockdown ein. Mich würde mal interessieren wie oft diese Taktik mit rein stun und dann AoE wirklich funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Hat der Jünger keine Hots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? ... Natürlich hat er! Ich als Sigmar werfe meinen Mitspielern ein paar Hots oder den Moral 3 Schadensschild wenn ich mich bewegen muss, sei es um meinen voranstürmenden Mitstreitern zu folgen oder auf dem Rückzug weil die Übermacht droht uns zu überrollen. Ich finde der Jünger hat sogar einen Vorteil mit seinem instant Schadensschild ( http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=9574#25 ) ... da verbraucht er nicht mal seine Moral. 

MfG Michael


----------



## Calyssta (4. Mai 2009)

der m3 schild von heilern wirkt nur auf nahkampfschaden und nen hot reicht bei weitem nicht um den ae dmg auch nur ansatzweise gegenzuheilen. die m2 der bws juckt mich aber nicht die bohne, weil eh vorher irgendein faschingsritter rumspringt und alles auf den boden klatscht, was nicht bei 3 auf den bäumen ist. dazu kommen die verbugten immuntimer und man kommt zu rein garnix mehr, bis man tod ist. ich würde mir eine insignie wie in wow wünschen, wo man 1x alle 2-5 minuten aus sowas wieder rauskommen kann.

im allgemeinen ist der ae schaden auf beiden seiten zu hoch. wenn ne bombercombo ankommt, dann lieg ich nach 3 sekunden im dreck, jeden hexenjäger kann ich länger überleben wie einen bw auf ae geskillt und da stimmt etwas nicht. ich kanns nur von bws sagen, weil ich destru spiele. weil dieser ae schaden zu hoch ist muss der ae heal so hoch sein. ich spiele schamane und der große single heal mit 2.5sec casttime heilt unkritisch ca 300 mehr wie der gruppenheal, der aber 5 weitere ziele heilt und die gleiche zauberzeit hat.

ich freue mich, wenn mythic da was in die richtige richtung dreht. im moment ist alles andere wie 1-tasten-grpheal spammen sinnlos und so hab ich mir das endgame nicht vorgestellt. und man muss spammen, weil wenn man den heal erst ansetzt wenn der schaden rein kommt fällt der pappdestru um ohne eine chance.


----------



## Norjena (4. Mai 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Falsch! Es ist genauso eine Moral 2 Fertigkeit wie beim Feuerzauberer: http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=9606 !
> 
> 
> 
> Und wieder flasch! Der Feuerzauberer hat keine Taktik um seine Moral schneller aufzubauen, oder ich finde sie einfach nicht, dann bitte ich mich zu korrigieren: http://wardata.buffed.de/ability/bycareer/11



Hm, in Ordnung hast Recht, hab mir vor längerer Zeit (bestimmt schon 4 Wochen her) mal nen Feuerzauberer erstellt um das Startgebiet und die Skills mal durchzuschauen, hab dann wohl im Laufe der Zeit einiges durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## heretik (4. Mai 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> 1. Muss man erst mal genug Moral aufbauen, dann darf er nicht resistet werden, der Feuerzauberer auch nicht selbst gestunnt, gesilenced, im knockdown sein (wäre ja nicht so als gäbe es nicht genug Kontermöglichkeiten) oder der Gegner Immunität haben.



Die Moral 2 vom BW ignoriert Immunitäten... wie es früher alle Moralfähigkeiten getan haben. Für einige wurde es mittlerweile gefixt (JüngerM2), für einige Nicht (BWM2).


----------



## heretik (4. Mai 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ob nun AE Allgemein zu stark ist, da lässt sich streiten. Bei der Heilung würde ich definitiv nein sagen, dann dazu sterbe ich trotzdem viel zu oft.



Schnapp dir nen Guardtank und hau deinen AE Detaunt rein. Du wirst sehen dass du de facto überhaupt nicht mehr sterben wirst... frag mal Sagenklang. Hoher Rüstungsschutz plus Rüstungstrank plus 50 % Reduzierung durch Detaunt plus Guard. Mit der Konstellation kannst du dir auch nen gemütlichen Rezz erlauben, während Gegner an dir kleben.

AE Heal ist derzeit definitiv zu stark, muss es aber auch sein, um mit dem zu starken AE-Schaden auch nur ansatzweise mithalten zu können. Die Wurzel des Problems liegt also nicht in der zu hohen AE-Heilung, sondern einfach darin, dass jeder Hinz und Kunz viel zu hohen AE-Schaden macht. Keiner will, dass WAR zu einem Shooter verkommt, aber in der jetzigen Form fordert das PvP dem Spieler keinerlei Entscheidungen mehr ab.


----------



## Teal (4. Mai 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> [...]
> AE Heal ist derzeit definitiv zu stark, muss es aber auch sein, um mit dem zu starken AE-Schaden auch nur ansatzweise mithalten zu können. Die Wurzel des Problems liegt also nicht in der zu hohen AE-Heilung, sondern einfach darin, dass jeder Hinz und Kunz viel zu hohen AE-Schaden macht.
> [...]


Da hat heretik leider recht. 

Zudem meinte Adam Gershowitz: "We want to make sure that the player is always in control of his character." Das wird durch einen 5 Sekunden lang dauernden Spell, den man *nicht* resisten kann ausgeschlossen. Darum kann ich jetzt schon sagen: Es wird in Zukunft AE- und auch CC-Nerfs geben. Die Frage ist halt: Wann kommen die Entwickler bei all den "Performanceproblemen" dazu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (4. Mai 2009)

Mit einem gewichtigen Nerf der AE-Bomben würde ich nicht dringend rechnen... gab erst vor kurzem ein Statement seitens Mythic, dass Bombergruppen ja so uunglaublich gut eingespielt sein müssten und es ja ein so erhebliches Risiko sei, wenn die BWs an den Gegner müssten; daher sei es absolut in Ordnung, wenn sie als Belohnung dafür auch Mengen an Gegner erledigen können.

Naja, mir würde es fürs erste reichen, wenn sie den GCD-Bug beheben würden.


----------



## Teal (4. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber dazu eben mehr in Kürze.
> 
> 
> ...


Interview mit Adam Gershowitz.


----------



## heretik (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab grad bildlich unter den Tisch gekotzt. So ein gequirlter Mist ist mir schon lange nicht mehr untergekommen.

Na sowas! Mythic sieht alles GENAU SO wie der Kunde! Und man versucht auch ALLES, um das Spiel SO hinzubekommen, wie der SPIELER es will!

Komisch nur, dass sich das Spiel dann in den letzten Monaten aber sowas von wegdreht von dem, was man offenbar gerne als Status Quo hätte... und deswegen auch immer mehr Spieler dem Spiel den Rücken kehren.


----------



## Gortek (4. Mai 2009)

Finde die Antworten etwas zu, naja, wie soll ich sagen, zu berechnet. Von langer Hand geplant was man denn nun den Kunden sagen soll. Und wenn der von Monaten spricht, in denen sie den CC prüfen und "langsam" abschwächen wollen, wird mir komisch. 

Cheers


----------



## Norjena (4. Mai 2009)

Ich lese daraus nix gutes, oder wenig.

AoE Schaden und Heilung zu hoch, ok das sind wir uns vollkommen einig. 

Aaaber, weniger Cc? Noch weniger? Das einzige was extrem stört ist AoE Cc, Singelcc ist naja, imo oft ein Witz, und Bedarf auch guten Timings und Absprache, wird die genommen wird noch weniger "Skill" benötigt.
Zudem entscheidet über Sieg oder Niederlage nur noch...mehr heilt mehr? wer macht mehr dmg? wer haltet mehr aus? Dann können sie AoE auch gleich lassen, jetzt entscheidet halt wer mehr Aoe Schaden/Heilung macht.

Dazu kommt, sie wollen, evtl, mehr auf "Klassenebene" balancen....das heißt die Klassen sollen sich noch mehr ähneln? Viele Klassen, vor allem eben die "Spiegelklasse" ähneln sich viel zu stark, vor allem auch andere Dinge wie Taktiken und Moralfähigkeiten, manche SKills haben mehr als 8 Klassen...(und meist ist das nicht nur einer, sonder beinahe alles)

Ansonsten, siehe über mir, kommt mir vor wie jedes 0815 Entwickler Intervew.


----------



## Astravall (4. Mai 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Schnapp dir nen Guardtank und hau deinen AE Detaunt rein. Du wirst sehen dass du de facto überhaupt nicht mehr sterben wirst... frag mal Sagenklang. Hoher Rüstungsschutz plus Rüstungstrank plus 50 % Reduzierung durch Detaunt plus Guard. Mit der Konstellation kannst du dir auch nen gemütlichen Rezz erlauben, während Gegner an dir kleben.
> 
> AE Heal ist derzeit definitiv zu stark, muss es aber auch sein, um mit dem zu starken AE-Schaden auch nur ansatzweise mithalten zu können. Die Wurzel des Problems liegt also nicht in der zu hohen AE-Heilung, sondern einfach darin, dass jeder Hinz und Kunz viel zu hohen AE-Schaden macht. Keiner will, dass WAR zu einem Shooter verkommt, aber in der jetzigen Form fordert das PvP dem Spieler keinerlei Entscheidungen mehr ab.



Ich spiele nicht nur Sigmarpriester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern auch ein paar andere Klassen.

BTW Hotfix Nachrichten vom 1. Mai auf der war-europe seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:


> Einschüchternde Reue: Diese Taktik wird nicht länger erlauben, dass Reue mit Bewachen kombiniert wird und der eintretenden Schaden dabei auf 1 reduziert wird.



MfG Michael


----------



## usopp1991 (4. Mai 2009)

naja da alle war mit wow vergleichen mach ich das auchmal, ich hab vor ca. 1 woche mit war angefangen und bin nun ein lvl 17 schamane und kann mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren. 

die rvrs machen tierisch spass, die channels sind um einiges sauberer und die allgemeine stimmung ist um einiges höher als in wow (sprich: ein frischer wowler frage im /2: kann mir bitte wer sagen wo die bg anmelder sind? antwort: schau in den spiegel! xDDDDD-lol pwnd!!!111elfelf usw.), 

naja wow wird immer langweiliger, raids keine herausforderung, pvp in wow kann man sowieso in die tonne schmeißen und das ewige grinden nervt tierisch, besonders das erfolgsystem ist peinlich, reines opium fürs volk um sie schön zu beschäftigen mit knuffeltierchen und he-man katzen! hab auf ne herausforderung in ulduar gehofft aber wird ja auch wieder generft mit dem zitat (für die hardcoreraider bleibt ja der hardmode) ob hardmode oder nicht der boss ist und bleibt der selbe.

wir werden demnächst den hardmode angehen und mit den folgenden reppkosten kommt man unter 5h am tag nunmal nicht zurecht. sprich 150g am tag reppkosten bei 5/7 raidtagen sind nunmal 10-12 dailys am tag, und da sind die flasks und das bufffood noch nichtmal dabei. und mal ehrlich? wer hat lust monate lang die selben dummen 15 dailys zu farmen um sich oben zu halten? *würg*

naja ich bin noch frisch in war und hoff das es hier bischen besser ist mit abwechslung, erstmal gemütlich lvln (nehm ich mir gern mal 1-2 monate zeit) und dann mal schauen obs weitergeht, vll ja neue städte raiden usw.

ich hoffe ich nerve niemand mit meinem post aber ist halt meine meinung, spiele 3 jahre wow und vll spricht da nur die routine aus mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (4. Mai 2009)

Ma ne Frage btw:
Wie sieht es mit dem Swordmaster aus? und zwar "Off" gespielt?


----------



## Norjena (4. Mai 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Ma ne Frage btw:
> Wie sieht es mit dem Swordmaster aus? und zwar "Off" gespielt?



Im T1w gut, da spiel ich sowas (auf Erengard, also nix WTJ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ansonsten..ka, würde mich au mal interessieren.

Edit, im T4 kannst es knicken, wie eigentlich das ganze T4. Bin grademal 1 lvl dort und hab schon keine Lust mehr (nicht weil Order so imba, sondern weil Spiel so bescheuert)


----------



## pulla_man (4. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Im T1w gut, da spiel ich sowas (auf Erengard, also nix WTJ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



liegt eher daran, dass die spieler die sich momentan im t4 befinden schon eine weile dort sind und auch dementsprechend hohes equip haben. wenn du dad mit lvl31 einreitest kannst du nicht viel verlangen


----------



## Norjena (4. Mai 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> liegt eher daran, dass die spieler die sich momentan im t4 befinden schon eine weile dort sind und auch dementsprechend hohes equip haben. wenn du dad mit lvl31 einreitest kannst du nicht viel verlangen



Ich sagte es leigt am verlieren, das Spiel ist schlichtweg dumm ( Im T4, und nur dort).

AoE CC>bomben>mit AoE Heilung gegenheilen, grandios. Das macht nach 5 Sc schon keinen Spaß mehr.

Da twinke ich doch lieber in den unteren Tiers, da fehlt dann zumindest der ganze AoE Cc.


----------



## Salute (4. Mai 2009)

Bis mind lvl 38, kann man das RvR im t4 leider knicken.


----------



## DerTingel (4. Mai 2009)

ich hoffe ja mal, dass sie bei dem GCD bug hart durchgreifen. man sieht immer wieder die gleichen 2 tasten-feuerzeuge die den bug ausnutzen. teilweise auch leute, von denen man es nicht erwartet hätte. jedenfalls kann es ja nicht so schwer sein zu kontrollieren wer es regelmäßig macht, und bei wem es nur ausversehen in der hitze des gefechts passiert. ich hoffe mal auf eine kleine auszeit für die bug-user...
mfg


----------



## Dolman (5. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Interview mit Adam Gershowitz.


Am besten fand ich ja den Schlusssatz:


> In Zukunft werden wir hauptsächlich zusehen, dass sowohl Instanzen als auch das RvR spielbar bleiben.


Wenn's denn mal spielbar wäre, um spielbar bleiben zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gartarus (5. Mai 2009)

Also derzeit bin ich ziemlich demotiviert. Evtl spiel ich auf den falschen Servern oder zu der falschen Uhrzeit, aber die SZ's machen mir mittlerweile im T1-3 keinen Spaß mehr weil die entweder  die Zerstörung eh verliert. Also alles in allem find ich WAR noch ziemlich Verbesserungs würdig.


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

*Wird in den Ländern der Toten auch eine PvE-Instanz kommen?*

Das ist mir total unklar.
Und wenn ja: Was gibt's da als Dropps?

Das Set, was dem nächsthöeren nach dem Dunkeltrost entspräche?
Mehr, gute Waffen?
Endlich mal richtug guter Schmuck?

Ist da schon was bekannt zu?


----------



## Moonbringer (5. Mai 2009)

Sers an alle euere Antworten sind teils sehr witzig aber dazu später mehr

Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?

Gut sonst hätte ich nicht zwei 40er Chars! Instanzen ( Lost Vale im mom ) durchhauen um das Set zu bekommen Ordies mit meiner Gilde in den Gebieten Farmen ist ganz witzig! Und Bg's machen in einer Gruppe macht auch sau Spaß.

Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?

Die Lags aber nicht so tragisch meiner Meinung nach ausser bei den Stadt angriffen.

Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?

Ne es gibt auf den Hauptservern jede Menge Spieler und reciht auch vollkommen aus!!!

Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert? 				 				 				 			

Das Burgen einnehmen uswn ist schon einwenig langweilig aber in einer Gruppe Sz's zu machen und andere Spieler farmen ist doch richtig Spaßig und nebenbei noch die Instanzen die gemacht werden können. Und was viele nicht machen ist Taktikfragmente farmen usw.

Und nun zu den Antworten das Spiel ist halt einfach noch nicht perfekt und braucht noch ne weile ( Ae nerv usw ) Goa arbeitet daran und es wird von Monat zu Monat besser. Das Game wurde einfach zu früh zum Verkauf rausgehauen obwohl es noch nicht ganz fertig war und das merkt man halt noch einwenig.
Der T4 kontent ist einwenig einseitig aber mit den richtigen Spielern kann man durchaus einiges machen was auch Spaß macht. Nur weil es ein paar Leuten nicht past braucht man nicht verallgemeinern!! Es gibt Spieler dennen es Spaß macht sonst wären alle Server leer!!! So das soviel von mir MfG Moon


----------



## Moonbringer (5. Mai 2009)

Und noch @ Rodney die Instanz wird Ende diesen Monats kommen. Das Set welches gedropt wird ist noch unbekannt aber es soll neue Waffen, Schmuck und andere Drops geben wie in LV!


----------



## Ascían (5. Mai 2009)

Moonbringer schrieb:


> Und noch @ Rodney die Instanz wird Ende diesen Monats kommen. Das Set welches gedropt wird ist noch unbekannt aber es soll neue Waffen, Schmuck und andere Drops geben wie in LV!



Jep, und ich freu mich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal abwarten, wie die Zahlen von EA aussehen, müssten ja heute oder morgen veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Norjena (5. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Jep, und ich freu mich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich rechne nicht mit einer veröffentlichung, müssen tun sie es ja nicht...

Blizzard bringt auch keine neuen Zahlen mehr raus, leigt wohl daran das es keine 12 Millionen mehr sind, sondern ehr nur noch runde 10^^.


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Endlich mal ein richtig guter Zeloten-Dolch.
Das wär schon was!


In jedem Fall wird der Dungeon aber wohl das Dunkeltrost-Set als Equip-Cap voraussetzen, oder?


----------



## Ascían (5. Mai 2009)

Rodney schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein richtig guter Zeloten-Dolch.
> Das wär schon was!
> 
> 
> In jedem Fall wird der Dungeon aber wohl das Dunkeltrost-Set als Equip-Cap voraussetzen, oder?



Hoffentlich, dann habe ich nicht umsonst so oft in Bugged Vale abgehangen - war schon ein langer Leidensweg bis voll Dunkeltrost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derrania (5. Mai 2009)

HalfCake schrieb:


> Meine Fragen an euch wäre nun...
> Wie gefällt euch WAR momentan?



gut



HalfCake schrieb:


> Hat es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Nachteile?



klar - die hat jedes Game :-)



HalfCake schrieb:


> Gibt es eurer Meinung nach zu wenig Spieler?


Nein



HalfCake schrieb:


> Hat man auf lvl 40 noch genug zu tun, sodass man nicht den Spass verliert?


ja


----------



## Teal (5. Mai 2009)

Rodney schrieb:


> *Wird in den Ländern der Toten auch eine PvE-Instanz kommen?*
> 
> Das ist mir total unklar.
> Und wenn ja: Was gibt's da als Dropps?
> ...


Ja, es wird PvE-Instanzen geben. Siehe dazu die Podcasts. Hab die hier verlinkt. Mehr kann/darf ich leider nicht sagen atm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Interview gibt da aber schon einige Hinweise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2009)

Würdest du mal die Sufu benutzen wüsstest du es, da gebs letzens auch schon ein paar Threads zu.


----------

